# New bunny!



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone! We have just got a 9 week old baby bunny. We were told he was a Dwarf Lop, but he only has one ear lopped at the moment, the other sticks up! Maybe it's just not heavy enough to flop yet! He has a wire top cage indoors, with a litter tray with hay on top, and he always wees in there, he's been very good! He has pood on our carpet though! We are lucky enough to have a bunny proof garden with a 6 foot fence around, so during the day, I just open my french doors and he hops out and around the garden. I have a dog and 3 cats, and things seem to be going quite smoothly with getting them used to Alfie, although my kitten has been a little naughty trying to stalk now and then. We haven't kept bunnies for years, so I'm a little rusty! Please could I have some advice on food and hay? We have Timothy hay, is this ok? I have read that pellets or extruded diets are better than mixes, could somebody recommend any good brands please? Alfie's booked in for his Myxi jab tomorrow, and he will have his VHD one done 2 weeks later, as the vet said they can't be given together. I have insured him with Petplan. Is there anything I've missed??? The vet is going to give me some rabbit flea treatment tomorrow, not that I've seen any on him, but do rabbits need de fleaing regularly like cats and dogs? Sorry for so many questions!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Errr pics??? 


As for the ear it has nothing to do with the weight of the ear, it is all to do with the placement of the crown. Some crowns just aren't wide enough to allow the ears to drop (which is why you get helicopter eared buns )

For food I would go for Allen and Page Natural pellets, or you can try Science Selective or Burgess Excel (some rabbits can get sticky bums from excel due to the higher protein level).
Due to his age I would hold off on veg until he is around 14 weeks because he is still at the susceptible age fro bloat 
I would also bump up his hay with meadow hay or something similar because Timothy hay is fine but it is best to offer different types to keep them interested and give them different types to chew which helps teeth 

Your vet is right the single vaccines should be given 14 days apart, however make sure they have Lapinject or Anivac because Cylap is known to cause some serious and severe reactions, also it might be worth speaking to your vet about the combi vaccine 

Unless you see fleas/flea dirt then I wouldn't bother, extra chemicals that aren't needed and I wouldn't let my vet do it unless I saw any problems


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. So do you think his ears will stay as they are then he he?! 

Thank you, I will try the Allen and Page pellets. When you say hold off on veg, do you mean grass??? He loves it out in the garden nibbling grass, Clover and Dandelions!

I will definitely get him some meadow hay too. 

Are the Lapinject and Anivac jabs for Myxi?

Ok, maybe I will get some flea stuff just incase I find any in the future.

Oh and here are some pics! We just love him to bits!!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

A couple more pics, just coz we love him!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

*Amber* said:


> Thank you for your reply. So do you think his ears will stay as they are then he he?!
> 
> Thank you, I will try the Allen and Page pellets. When you say hold off on veg, do you mean grass??? He loves it out in the garden nibbling grass, Clover and Dandelions!
> 
> ...


If he is used to grass then it is ok but I would restrict it for now 
No Lapinject and Anivac are for RHD 

As for fleas I can say I've never had to flea any of my rabbits 

Looking at the mobility in his ear it could drop but it might not. It's all a guessing game with narrow crowns.

Will you be getting his furry teabags removed (once he is old enough) so he can have a friend?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, I'll restrict his outdoor time while he is young, so he doesn't eat too much grass. 

I'll speak to the vet tomorrow about the jabs.

I don't think I de flead my bunnies I had before, and never had a problem.

We love his ears, if it drops it drops.

I was going to have him castrated when he's older, but I wasn't planning on having anymore bunnies. Insurance for our dog, 3 cats, and Alfie, all with Petplan is expensive. We've had single bunnies and also pairs of bunnies in the past, and I can't say I noticed them being unhappy without other bunny company.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

*Amber* said:


> Ok, I'll restrict his outdoor time while he is young, so he doesn't eat too much grass.
> 
> I'll speak to the vet tomorrow about the jabs.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with that, especially with scientific evidence to prove otherwise  but that is your choice at the end of the day.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Well we'll see what happens in the future. I'm sure he'll have a happier life with us than some poor rabbits I've seen that spend their whole life alone in a tiny dirty hutch with no company and no time out on grass! :-(

Knowing us, we probably won't be able to resist some bunny somewhere along the line, so I'm not saying never.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah! He's adorable!! I have such a soft spot for Harlequins :001_wub:

My Gaga is a Dwarf Lop cross (or so I think...), and has one ear that never lopped, too- it's my favourite part of her, utterly adorable!!

Here she is at 10 weeks:









And now, at 2 years: 









I absolutely love them, they add so much character- Gaga always looks so confused


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Amber* said:


> Ok, I'll restrict his outdoor time while he is young, so he doesn't eat too much grass.
> 
> I'll speak to the vet tomorrow about the jabs.
> 
> ...


I always thought mine were okay separate (as I has two girls and was told girl rabbits should not be paired up) but that was a few years ago and people have become better educated about rabbits. Our two girls (different to last two girls) now live together and adore each other. I can totally notice a difference. They love me less and each other more and are always together, eating, grooming, sleeping - whether in the garden or in their big hutch. So would never have a single bunny again after this wonderful experience.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys! I have another bunny friend for Alfie already! Not great timing, and for the time being, they are separated! Will do a new post all about her!


----------

